# Norville...the sweetie kitty



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

I've been posting for a little while now, initially because I had lost a kitty friend and was wondering about bringing in a new cat, and then to offer what advice and opinions I could, and have come to enjoy reading the stories and threads, and never even knew this forum existed (how strange, I know). I just heard about just this morning, as I was reading some thread, and came here, amazed. I'd like to share the full story of our sweet boy, Norville...

It was summer, and my boyfriend (husband now) and I had recently graduated from college, and moved to Vermont. I desperately wanted a cat, now that I had my own apartment and life, and Mike in complete agreement, so we went to the local animal shelter, fully expecting to get a kitten. Clever people that they are, the shelter had the kittens all hidden away in a different building, so you could only get to them by knowing they were there and asking to be taken to see them. We didn't know, so we wandered the small cat room, peeking in cages and looking for a friend. As we neared a cage near the end of the row of cages, a black paw from the next cage over reached out and a kitty chirp met our ears. We both looked over and saw a small-ish, long haired black cat reaching toward us. His name on the cage was "Norbert", and they thought he was about a year old. It was love at first site. He chose us, and a few days later, we were driving him home.

We named him "Norville", from the movie, The Hudsucker Proxy (it being a recent favorite of ours). 

Our vet told us he was actually closer to four or five months old (looking back at photos, I can see that kitten spark in his eyes!). He had large, beautiful yellow eyes, a luxurious coat that he took great care of, and a long, flowing tail that rivaled any maine **** cat. He was very, very proud of that tail of his!

He was a spunky cat - he loved to sit in 24-pack soda boxes, in baskets that were too small for him, in the overturned top of the Pictionary box. He refused to drink from a bowl of water - insisting on joining us in the bathroom when we were at the sink and chirping at us until we turned on the faucet - just a trickle - then he'd balance on the edge and lap from the water. Eventually we learned to put a bowl in the sink to catch the trickle of water, and he agreed to drink from that, but still loved to have the water on...just a little.

He climbed into the refrigerator crisper one hot summer day while I was preparing dinner; he hid beneath the dish rack when it was full, knowing that I couldn't drag him out; he managed to get into a hanging spider plant then didn't know quite what to do next, and we had to rescue him; he attacked the "feet monsters" that threatened; and insisted that all doors remain open at all times. He absolutely ruled us, and completely had his run of the place and nothing was off limits. 

He was such a proud cat - so sure of himself and full of confidence. He'd greet all our visitors, and always wanted to be wherever we were. We took him on car rides to spend holidays with my family in Maine, and he'd immediately be out and about the house, not caring one whit about the other cats there, or the dog, he ruled the house immediately - not with meanness or by being dominant, he was just simply such a confident kitty, that everyone just let him be, and seemed awed by him. 

He didn't care for any store bought toys, but love balled up tin foil, and gallon milk jug rings, and was always a careful play partner - never bared his nails.

When we brought Pfeffa home, our little special kitten, he refused to wait to meet her over a period of days, as I had planned, and somehow managed to open the door to the room and came in to meet her while she laid across my lap. He looked at her curiously, and seemed glad for a friend. She was unable to groom herself, and couldn't get around so well, and was in general, quite a little mess, the sweetheart. Norville would pounce on her, holding her down and would quickly groom her face, her butt, her shoulders, whatever he could do in a quick moment, then release her. She adored him, and would follow him and insist on sitting very close to him. Once, when he still didn't mind his cat carrier and would sleep in it, she found him in there and jammed herself in with him. We would often find them together, sleeping so sweetly or grooming each other. 

Almost a year ago now, we moved into our own home. Norville was 8, Pfeffa, 7. The Norv loved to have a new place to explore! Lots of windows and tons of birds to watch - even the occasional chipmunk on our deck to drool over - and a basement stocked with mice (he managed to catch three).

In September, Mike and I married right here in our backyard. Concerned about the cats escaping outside unnoticed while there were so many people going in and out of the house, we devised a plan - it seemed very clever to us at the time - to shut them in the back of the house where they'd have access to their litter boxes and food, and have the comfort of our bedroom as well. We blocked off one end of the hall with three baby gates stack one atop each other. There was about a foot open at the top, but we assumed they would be safely secured behind them.

Before the ceremony, Mike and my sister came around the corner to check on the cats, and caught Norville in the middle of his escape - he had managed to climb all three gates, and was perched over the top, obviously trying to figure out how he would get down the other side. He was simply not going to have any of this being shut away thing! It turned out nicely for me, as the only other safe space we could keep him safely shut away was upstairs with me while I dressed. He sat with me while I waited nervously for the ceremony to begin - then lovingly, I'm sure, had a nice poop in the litter box. He was never one to bury his "droppings" - so the room was pleasantly scented, and I, in my wedding gown, got to scoop litter over his present.

In January, we had a tough month. He got suddenly so sick, and we found out he was in kidney failure. We struggled along with him, trying to figure out the best course of action to take. We had fluids for him, but he never saw the value in them, and started hiding from us so we had to drag him from beneath the bed. He was not himself. After another issue arose, and it seemed that he needed surgery to resolve it, and the vet said he might not even survive it, we made the heart wrenching decision to say goodbye.

He purred as we sat with him, and petted him, and gave him loves. It was quick and peaceful.

He will always have a special place in our hearts, and we will miss him and remember him fondly and with a smile, forever.

Sweetie kitty, we love you.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Norville - the sweetie kittie*

Oh, he really did sound like a sweetie little kittie! What a personality - I loved that bit about your special 'wedding present' :lol: 
I'm so sorry he's gone  
Is Pfeffa doing OK without him?

seashell


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a beautiful story, it brought tears to my eyes. 
Norville sounds like a sweetie. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks...he was a special boy :`) 

Pfeffa is doing okay - she's very...weird lately (crying and "talking" more, and needy...super lovey). We think she would benefit from having another cat around for companionship. Mike especially misses having a kitty buddy, as Norville was always giving him love and allo-grooming his goatee and was just - his buddy. Pfeffa is definitely my love bug, and has always been a little afraid of how loud Mike can be. I think he'd like a cat around the house that would be his love buddy - or at least not run away from him whenever he coughs.

It helps to share, and to remember all the good moments. Thanks again.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello Ospunkyo,
I'm sorry for your loss and the heart wrenching ordeal you just expierenced. I'm in that situation with one my cats right now as my husband and I are dealing with his cancer. Fluids, hiding places, personality change, sounds so textbook right now. And you are right it helps to share and its the reason why I turned to this forum for the warm support and encouragement needed during a trying time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

That was such a beautiful story. Thank you for sharing it with us. Made me cry....


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you so much for sharing your lovely memories of Norville. He lives on in your memory, and now ours, as a special little furrbaby, painfully missed by you and your hubby.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you share Norvilles' story with us. He was very special, wasn't he? Of course you will always love him, and carry his memory with you the rest of your life. I lost a very special cat to kidney failure also. I knew when I took him to the vet that he wouldn't come home. That was a long time ago, bur I still love him, as you love Norville. I know how painful this is for you, and I pray that God will comfort you. I'm sure that you will find joy in remembering him, and that you will see him again. God bless.


----------

